# Autom. Trennung von Clients



## exxe (16. März 2004)

Folgendes Problem:

Die Rechner bei uns im Betrieb arbeiten mit einer Firmenspeziefischen Software in einem W2K-Netzwerk.
Das Programm (mit Datenbank) selbst befindet sich auf dem Server und die einzelnen Rechner greifen als TerminalServerClients darauf zu.
Meldet sich ein User nicht ordnungsgemäß ab, "stapeln" sich die Verbindungen am Server unter der Terminalserverdiensteverwaltung.

Momentan muß ich jeden morgen erst mal 5 - 10 alte Verbindungen vom Vortag trennen, bevor sich der Benutzer wieder richtig anmelden kann.

Meine Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Trennen der einzelnen Verbindungen zu automatisieren?
Mit dem Taskmanager habe ich es schon versucht, allerdings startet damit nur das Programm, führt aber keine speziefischen Befehle wie "trennen" oder "zurücksetzen" aus.
Weiß jemand eine andere Möglichkeit oder kann mir sagen, wo ich im Taskmanager programmspeziefeische Einstellungen vornehmen kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar.

exxe


----------



## Maximodo (16. März 2004)

Hi 
ja gibt es du kannst in die EIgenschaften vom TerminalServer und sagen das getrennte Verbindungen nicht bestehen bleiben sollen sondern nach einer bestimmten Zeit getrennt werden.


----------

